

Ask HN: What's the best way to learn about project management? - puffl

I've just started a new job, which involves a lot of project management. This is something new to me, but I understand enough to know there's a lot more to managing a project than software (and to know this doesn't really come naturally to me).<p>Where can I learn about the true art and science of good project management? I'm looking for both practical tips, and also details about learning the processes used by major public and private institutions.
======
imp
One good way to learn is to watch others manage a project. I worked at GE for
two years, and project management is pretty much built into the culture. I got
to improve a lot in my own work by watching how more experienced people
managed projects.

Here are some general PM thoughts that I picked up. Managing software has it's
own issues of course, but these are a good start:

* Err on the side of over communicating. Don't assume anything.

* Get organized. It's impossible to be too organized.

* Make sure everyone is aware of the project's overall progress.

* If something can go wrong (or be delayed) it will.

* Be a friendly, flexible person to work with. It'll help you when you need favors later. One manager sent the local DHL office a bouquet of flowers at Christmas because shipping things timely was important to his projects.

* Trust the people you work with.

* If something goes wrong, it's probably your fault because you didn't communicate clearly/thoroughly enough.

------
mrlyc
I think the main parts of project management are to take the heat from upper
management and remove roadblocks so my people can do their work.

The best information I've found is David Maister's "Managing Professionals" at
<http://davidmaister.com/podcasts.archives/3/>

He's more practical than Drucker, Harvey-Jones and Heller. They say what to
do; Maister says how to do it.

------
hga
[http://www.amazon.com/Becoming-Technical-Leader-Problem-
Solv...](http://www.amazon.com/Becoming-Technical-Leader-Problem-Solving-
Approach/dp/0932633021/)

You may want to buy it directly: <http://www.dorsethouse.com/books/btl.html>

------
wgj
As far as I know, PMI is the most widely known certification for project
management. Even if you don't intend to do their certification, their
resources section should still be useful to you.

<http://www.pmi.org/>

------
pramit
Lessons from Scott Berkun's Art of project management
[http://bighow.com/news/lessons-from-the-art-of-project-
manag...](http://bighow.com/news/lessons-from-the-art-of-project-management)

